# Hope dies last



## jana.bo99

Slovenian: Upanje umre zadnje

Croatian: Nada umire zadnja (used very seldom)

Hope dies last: as long as we hope that life is worth to live, we live. 
That is my explanation. 
When there is no more hope, there is no more life. 

p.s. Sorry if the thread already was. You know what to do: delete!


----------



## Orlin

Bugarski ima doslovno isti izraz: _Надеждата умира последна._, što je relativno retka, ali ne bih rekao neobična fraza.


----------



## jana.bo99

Orlin said:


> Bugarski ima doslovno isti izraz: _Надеждата умира последна._, što je relativno retka, ali ne bih rekao neobična fraza.



Ovdje (u Sloveniji) ljudi upotrebljavaju tu frazu: veoma često.
Ne sjećam se, da sam to čula u Hrvatskoj.  Možda zato, jer tamo dugo nisam bila. 

Sorry, my German is better than my Croatian or Slovenian, even if I was born in Croatia and live in Slovenia.

B.


----------



## Orlin

jana.bo99 said:


> Sorry, my *German* is better than my Croatian or Slovenian, even if I was born in Croatia and live in Slovenia.
> 
> B.


Izvinjavam se za off-topic, ali ne znam šta imate u vidu: znanje *nemačkog* je sasvim irelevantno ovde, a i niste pisali baš ovde na njemu; osim toga ne vidim ništa loše u govorenju nekog stranog jezika na valjda višem nivou od toga koje imate na jezicima koje smatrate maternjim.


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

Naděje umírá poslední


----------



## jana.bo99

Orlin said:


> Izvinjavam se za off-topic, ali ne znam šta imate u vidu: znanje *nemačkog* je sasvim irelevantno ovde, a i niste pisali baš ovde na njemu; osim toga ne vidim ništa loše u govorenju nekog stranog jezika na valjda višem nivou od toga, koje imate na jezicima koje smatrate maternjim.


Svaki pravi građanin Hrvatske i Slovenije će vidjeti, da glagole pišem na kraju, što mi je ostalo iz boravka u Njemačkoj. 

German people write verbs on the end. It is my great fault, I use it in Slovenian and Croatian. I know that and that is reason, I wrote about German language here. 
I also think that Orlin writes better Croatian, than I do. 

B.


----------



## jana.bo99

Hope dies last

German: Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt

B.


----------



## Rallino

In Turkish, I don't know if there is a 1-1 matching expression. We have one that is slightly different, though:
*
Çıkmayan candan ümit kesilmez. *-> People don't give up hope until the patient dies. I guess we could interpret it as: _As long as there is life, there is hope._


----------



## Awwal12

In Russian:
Надежда умирает последней (nad*e*zhda umir*a*yet posl*e*dney).
Pretty popular saying, I believe.


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
«Η ελπίδα πεθαίνει τελευταία»
i el'piða pe'θeni telef'tea
lit "[the] hope dies/is dying last"

[ð] is a voiced dental non-sibilant fricative
[θ] is a voiceless dental non-sibilant fricative


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese: A esperança é a última que morre.


----------



## jana.bo99

Rallino said:


> In Turkish, I don't know if there is a 1-1 matching expression. We have one that is slightly different, though:
> *
> Çıkmayan candan ümit kesilmez. *-> People don't give up hope until the patient dies. I guess we could interpret it as: _As long as there is life, there is hope._



"As long as there is life, there is hope": that is other phrase, very similar to this one, only other way around. 
I like both of them, because it is very true!


----------



## treulen

In Spanish: La esperanza es lo último que se pierde ("hope is the last thing you lose")


----------



## sakvaka

Alexander Dubček's memoires have been published in *Finnish *under the name _Viimeisenä kuolee toivo_. This is a direct translation, but the word order emphasizes that the hope is the *last* one to die.

Literally: "As the last one dies the hope".

Ps. Before seeing the title, I would've applied the standard word order: _Toivo kuolee viimeisenä_.


----------



## Duvelly

Hungarian: _A remény hal meg utoljára_
It means the same as the English one.
(_a remény_ = the hope; _hal meg_ --> _meghal_ = dies, passes out; _utoljára_ = last)


----------



## Frank78

jana.bo99 said:


> Hope dies last
> 
> German: Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt
> 
> B.



Usually it's used with the article.

"Die Hoffnung stribt zuletzt."

But I wouldn't interpret it as you. It rather says that someone is very optimistic to reach a certain goal, despite the chances are very bad.


----------



## jana.bo99

sakvaka said:


> Alexander Dubček's memoires have been published in *Finnish *under the name _Viimeisenä kuolee toivo_. This is a direct translation, but the word order emphasizes that the hope is the *last* one to die.
> Literally: "As the last one dies the hope".
> Ps. Before seeing the title, I would've applied the standard word order: _Toivo kuolee viimeisenä_.


Can you tell me, if his memoires exist in some other language, please?
I would like to read that.

B.


----------



## jana.bo99

Frank78 said:


> Usually it's used with the article.
> "Die Hoffnung stribt zuletzt."
> But I wouldn't interpret it as you. It rather says that someone is very optimistic to reach a certain goal, despite the chances are very bad.



"Die Hoffnung stribt zuletzt."

Thank you for that. I do mistakes in the last time, because I use Google. You know, how is with the Google?

About to reach certain goal: there are many goals. What if somebody can't reach goal?

In fact, it is only proverb and I like them. All proverbs mean something.

B.


----------



## Montesacro

In Italian: _la speranza è l'ultima a morire._


----------



## sakvaka

jana.bo99 said:


> Can you tell me, if his memoires exist in some other language, please?
> B.



According to my library records, the Finnish book has been translated from English ("Hope Dies Last"). The editor is Jiří Hochman.


----------



## Tjahzi

The *Swedish *version goes as following: _

Hoppet är det sista som överger en._
Hope-DEF. is the last which abandons one-OBL. 

There are also a number of variants based on "As long as there is x, there is hope." (With literal translations from English.) 

Hope never _dies_ however, although it can _be out._


----------



## Frank78

jana.bo99 said:


> "Die Hoffnung stribt zuletzt."
> 
> About to reach certain goal: there are many goals. What if somebody can't reach goal?



It's unimportant if the goal can be reached or not.
Let's make an example:

Little Peter plays football and dreams of becoming a professional but as he grows older his trainers, relatives and friends recognize that he isn't good enough. Despite that Peter still has that dream, even if it's unrealistic.
So one of Peter's friends might say "Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt". 

Peter still has got hope but he also may know he is not good enough. Hope in this case could even have a pseudo religious connotation.


----------



## jana.bo99

sakvaka said:


> According to my library records, the Finnish book has been translated from English ("Hope Dies Last"). The editor is Jiří Hochman.



Thank you for information.
I thought it was original Finnish. Sorry, I should read carefully.

B.


----------



## jana.bo99

Frank78 said:


> It's unimportant if the goal can be reached or not.
> Let's make an example:
> Little Peter plays football and dreams of becoming a professional but as he grows older his trainers, relatives and friends recognize that he isn't good enough. Despite that Peter still has that dream, even if it's unrealistic.
> So one of Peter's friends might say "Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt".
> Peter still has got hope but he also may know he is not good enough. Hope in this case could even have a pseudo religious connotation.



Good, that was little Peter. 

Maybe is there somebody who has the goal, but can't reach it. 
Why not, that is complicated to explain.

LG, B.


----------



## kusurija

Lithuanian:
Viltis miršta paskutinė

But Lithuaniains often says: 
Viltis - kvailių motina. Hope is mother of dumps.


----------

